# Sprinkler seismic bracing on truss webs



## mtlogcabin (Mar 4, 2011)

The photos are parrallel cord trusses with the seismic sprinkler bracing attached to the webs. The truss manufacturer will not say if the web will carry the lateral loads. The sprinkler designer (an engineer) pulled the bracing and fastener sizes right out of NFPA. The disconnect is how and where should they be installed to the structure. It is pass the ball around time to get somebody to say the installation is ok or not.

How do others handle the connection point to the structure, Sprinkler drawings, original structural engineer on the building?

Other installation problems are the sammy's http://sammysuperscrew.com/pdf/SAS%20Catalog%20v2010_lowres.pdf into composite wood products. They advertise them as no pre-drilling required yet the disclaimer is check with the joist manufacture and 99% require pre-drilling. We have been :beatdhrsfor about a year now with little progress. How do others handle situations like this. I absolutley hate deferred submittals for sprinklers :banghd

Rant over. Have a good weekend


----------



## permitguy (Mar 4, 2011)

> The truss manufacturer will not say if the web will carry the lateral loads.


If they won't say, then they obviously didn't include the imposed load in their truss design (otherwise, they WOULD say).  That would make it a no-go for me.  Not to sound unhelpful, but I would politely explain that the building can sit there, unoccupied, for as long as it takes, but it isn't getting a CO until SOMEBODY with the professional qualifications and certification tells me (in writing) that this is alright.


----------

